# Worried - NO cramping in early pg



## cbea (Jul 8, 2005)

I am currently 5 weeks 4 days pregnant. I had a couple of days of the twingy type early pg feelings but that is it. Other than that no cramping at all.

I found out I was pregnant at 11 dpo and have been drinking RRL tea ever since I found out. I've been drinking 3-4 cups a day. I had a long, difficult delivery last time and am willing to try anything safe to try and have an easier labour this time around!

Anyhow, I was wondering whether the RRL may be the reason I am not feeling any cramping. When I was pg with my dd I had really bad cramps for the first 8 or 9 weeks.

We are going away for two weeks on Jan. 5th, so I will not be seeing my midwife until January 31 for the first time.

Has anyone else not experienced any cramping in early pregnancy? Is it normal not to cramp?


----------



## SheSpeeds (Dec 7, 2006)

I didn't have any cramping out of the ordinary to speak of in my first tri. I've had more cramping in the past few weeks (27-29) than I did then. I've also heard that no two pregnancies are alike. Besides other's, my SIL has 4 under the age of 5 and has very little comparison between the 4 pregnancies, including birth!

Of course, this makes me worried since this pregnancy has been very pleasant. I hope if there is a next one that, well, that they _are_ alike, but I feel as if my chances are slim for that.


----------



## workinmama (Nov 30, 2006)

I didn't experience cramping with either of my pregnancies. I don't know why this would be normal?


----------



## kelly_amber (May 27, 2006)

I never had any cramping through my pregnancy, and as Shespeeds said, maybe its just different from the last pregnancy. Good Luck!


----------



## cbea (Jul 8, 2005)

Phew! I am glad to hear that there are others that haven't had any cramping. I seriously don't know anyone that didn't experience af-like cramps in early pg, so it did make me worry a little! (I am a worrier by nature)

My last pgcy was very easy, with very little sx's.

This one I really don't have any sx's so far, other than lack of AF!


----------



## BookGoddess (Nov 6, 2005)

I didn't have any cramping during my pregnancy either. I've heard some women do but like other things will pregnancy not all women have the same experience.


----------



## lizabird (Jan 19, 2004)

I never had any cramping at all during either of my pregnancies until I was in labor.


----------



## ksbell315 (May 28, 2005)

I had cramping with my first pregnancy, but none with this one. I am 7 weeks along. The lack of cramping was one of the reasons that I had no idea that I was pregnant until a week ago. I thought I was just missing AF due to stress, which happens to me around Christmas sometimes.


----------



## Ilana (Mar 14, 2005)

My first pg I had bad cramping from about 6 - 8 weeks but this time around I had none at all. I think it's because my uterus had already done the expansion thing once so it wasn't so much work for it to do it again. I also found that when I started taking cal/mag the first time the cramps went away so there may be sufficient amounts of both those minerals to do it for you! Don't worry, it's totally possible. I'm 18 weeks now.

ILANA


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

I never had any cramping in pregnancy either.


----------



## sparklemama (Oct 16, 2003)

I had some cramping with my first, but not with my DD or this pregnancy.


----------



## Cloth4Colin (Dec 12, 2004)

I didn't have any either with my first pregnancy. I've quickly learned with this second one that every pregnancy is really different and there really isn't a "norm." Hang in there, mama! And congrats! on your pregnancy!!


----------



## cbea (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks for all the responses!

I think I need to learn to relax a little more.


----------



## northwoods1995 (Nov 17, 2003)

I had LOTS of cramping early on when I was pregnant with my first child and none with my second child! My pregnancies were completely different in so many ways! HTH!


----------



## MaybeMomma (Jan 17, 2007)

Thank you for this thread. I have been cramping quite a bit and wasn't sure if it was something to be worried about or not. Knowing that others get it makes me feel better.


----------



## wheatie (Jun 21, 2005)

i think the reason for the cramping more in first pregnanices is due to your uterus growing, ligaments stretching, etc. making room for baby. since your body has been through this already, maybe the pain/uncomfiness is just less noticable? that seems to be my experience. i had cramping with #1, but hardly any this time around.


----------



## Therese's Mommy (Jan 15, 2005)

I haven't read all of the responses, so I am sorry if I am repeating what someone else wrote. With my first I had a good deal of cramping, like I had bad PMS. With this pregnancy I had none. My first few weeks of this pregnancy were totally different than my first. With my first I had the cramping, *very* sore breasts (you couldn't even look at them with them hurting), spotting, intense hunger, I had none of that this time. I am currently 23 weeks.

Beth


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

I never had any cramping during my first pg. My last two pgs I had a lot of cramping and this pg I had barely any.


----------



## Ilana (Mar 14, 2005)

I had tons with my first but none with my second and I chalk it up to be being more aware of my calcium/magnesium intake this time. No reason to be concerned.

ILANA


----------



## ginnyjuice (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm 26 weeks and I have not had any cramping yet! But I never really had cramps, pregnant or not, in the first place. The only cramps I get are.. um.. bowel-related.


----------

